# Did MSG REDUCE its fees



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

I saw it reported in another forum that MSG has reduced its fees because they no longer carry the Yankees. Is this true?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't know.....I haven't heard. :shrug:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Haven't heard either, but it makes sense.


----------



## newflyer7 (Apr 10, 2002)

msg and fsny subscribers on cable are now being given to premium customers as one price for both because ny met games are shared by both channels.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks. I thought it was ALWYS one price to subs. I guess Is hould have ben clearer. Have theyt lowered their rate fees to providers.


----------

